# Which doggie door do you have?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am going to put in a large dog door for Saber to get out to the yard. If you have a doggie door, what kind is it? Does it install in a wall, door, or sliding glass door frame? If you can share brand and size along with pros and cons of the one you have that would be awesome!


----------



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a PetSafe Extreme weather dog door. It has three flaps, so the hot weather has a harder time coming in and the a/c has a harder time going out. Petsafe also makes a "smart" door where the dog wears a "key" that opens the door ~ to prevent other animals that don't belong in the house from coming in....handy if you have racoons, possums, stray cats, etc... My door is installed through a wall, but I actually have two doors with pet doors installed in them that I'm trying to give away ~ if you're interested. I'm in Houston, and I have a 10' and a 8' door with "large" dog doors installed in them.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

at our old house we hade one in the sliding glass door...loved it..never had a problem..but when we moved there is no sliding glass door ..and the dogs now have a bellhop or maid to open the door..me


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The original owners of our house had a PetSafe (Invisible Fence brand) door installed in a storm door. It was for their "Weiner dog" but it's 5" of the ground and HUGE. We did not think Scarlett could fit through it and were going to get a new door...Dang if she didn't just blast right through that door. Seriously you would NEVER guess she can fit through it, but she can!! I am certain that poor weiner dog never used it, but Scarlett sure does. We don't let her out unsupervised, so it's not like she has free reign, but she does use it.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been looking at the Ideal Ruff-Weather door. Anyone have this kind?


----------



## alanebon (Jan 6, 2016)

I own a larger GS which weighs 26kg. we installed solo pet door on the walls and a plexidor dog door at out front door for extra security! hope it helps.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Installed one dog door for my first shepherd...she dismantled it in short order...I guess she thought it was an expensive toy to shred....at least she had fun for one afternoon.

SuperG


----------



## alanebon (Jan 6, 2016)

*Good Lord!*

i just realized that i was responding to a 3yr old question! LOL.
For anyone looking, The dog door reviews at helped my wife and I pick our newest doggie door. Since we moved the Latvia where it is cold as a devil's a$$, we really needed to get a door which is weatherproof and energy efficient at the same time.


----------

